# Melbourne - finding a rental property with no job (yet)



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm going on a rental house hunt for 2 weeks, leaving next Friday. Very excited to finally set foot in Melbourne  I've found a few properties that we like, and have gotten an application form from one of the realtors (to see what is required on the application), and of course it asks where you work, for how long, what your salary is, etc. 

How do new migrants secure rentals when they don't yet have jobs? Anyone have experience with this?

We have savings, so can show bank statements, etc. Hopefully that will be enough. And currently I'm still employed here in the US. So I guess I could list that on the application (though while it is the truth at the time of the application, by the time we move it won't be true anymore). 

We have to secure an Australian address in order to get our pet import permits (the pet import permit application requires it). So I feel like I'm in a weird catch 22 situation right now. If it weren't for the pet situation, we'd be OK getting a short-stay rental, etc. 

Anyway - anyone have advice/experience re: being able to get into a rental property?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## teejay212 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mbc71,

I suggest the easiest and simplest way (If you can afford it) is to offer to pay the first 6 or 12 months up front. My nephew came over from the UK to Perth and paid 6 months up front - he moved in within 10 days of arriving - it gives you a better chance of securing a place more easily !! TJ


----------



## dunnmat (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeh agree with teejay we offered rent in advance to get a place. However, must stress not to rent a place without first viewing. Have you not got a friend who's address u can use for the pets?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice re: offering to pay rent up front... Will definitely do that. I'm here in Melbourne now (got here on Sunday), am going to view a rental property today (and have a lot more inspections lined up this week).


----------



## Lavanya L (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes, it occurs in many people's life when shifting from a place to place. By god's grace some people search through real estate websites to avoid roaming and searching property and save money.


----------

